
Cannabis: scientists call for action amid mental health concerns - hellofunk
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/apr/15/cannabis-scientists-call-for-action-amid-mental-health-concerns
======
ZeroGravitas
Strangely, I found myself less likely to believe this research, just because
one of the quoted scientists was a "Sir".

In that sceptical light, I'm still not sure whether the science is really
decisive. It seems like that "meat causes cancer" thing (yes it definately
does, to a degree that's not particularly worrying in the big scheme of
things) combined with governtment requirement to have some kind of science to
back up their drug policies, when most of their own scientists think they're
absurd and counterproductive.

~~~
hellofunk
You mean, in the same way that Elton John is not a real musician because he
too is a Sir? It's a strange argument.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Being knighted means you're part of the establishment, as one famous 'sir'
notes here:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/it-was-a-relief-
whe...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/it-was-a-relief-when-i-got-
the-knighthood-because-it-got-me-off-the-hook-an-exclusive-interview-
with-9571057.html)

That may not affect your abiity to write a tune, but if you're chairing a
committe investigating errors leading to the UK entering the Iraq War or
talking about medical evidence that supports current government's war on drugs
(while other government appointed scientists get sacked for talking frankly
about the reality of drug policy) then it makes you suspect in my eyes.

------
pink_dinner
We've known this for a few decades at least. I guess history will continue to
repeat itself.

